# 'White' winter soup



## Ishbel (Nov 17, 2005)

This soup uses some of the paler vegetables, hence the name!  The 'white' soup looks pretty if you add some finely chopped parsley, just before serving

I medium onion finely chopped
2 oz butter
white part of 1 large leek, finely sliced
1 parsnip, peeled and finely diced
1 small cauliflower, cut into small florets
2 sticks celery (only white part) finely sliced
Half a small celeriac, peeled and finely diced
2 pts vegetable stock (Imperial pts, not US)
Freshly ground salt and pepper, to taste
0.5 pt full-cream milk (not semi-skimmed or skimmed)

Place onion in a large saucepan with the butter and fit a lid.  Cook over a low heat until the onion begins to soften, but do not allow  to start to colour/caramelise.

Add remaining vegetables replace lid and cook until just softening (about 10 minutes)

Add the stock, salt and pepper and bring to the boil, then reduce and simmer for 20 minutes.  Allow to cool slightly

Puree in a FP or liquidiser and return to the rinsed-out pan.  Add the milk and reheat without boiling.

Sprinkle with fresh chopped parsley and serve with crusty, granary bread.


----------



## Alix (Nov 17, 2005)

Mmmmmmmmmmm. This looks good Ishbel. Thanks for sharing it with us. Now if only I could convince my husband that soup is a filling meal. Sigh.


----------



## AllenOK (Nov 18, 2005)

Alix, shame on him!  When I was single, soups and stews were what I lived on during the winter.  Nothing beats curling up in a comfortable chair with a big steaming bowl of hearty soup or stew and some garlic bread!


----------



## Alix (Nov 18, 2005)

I KNOW! But he insists that soup (although it tastes OK) doesn't fill him up. I, on the other hand, could LIVE on soup.


----------



## Piccolina (Nov 18, 2005)

Lovely recipe Ishbel, I just made cream of cauliflower soup for myself tonight (DH is also a soup hater - one of our few differing points!) and it was pale as well...Sort of soothing and simple. Stired through a little bit of extra sauteed onion and cheddar at the end for extra flavour.

Do you ever make parsnip crisps to top soups with?


----------



## Ishbel (Nov 19, 2005)

Yes, I make parsnip crips - and also beetrott and using the small French, purple tinged turnips.  They make wonderful game chips when serving grouse or partridge.


----------



## buckytom (Nov 19, 2005)

ishbel, you continue to amaze me. every recipe you post makes me salivate.

i love those purple topped turnips; grew up on them. i still grow a row of them in the garden every year, just for my parents.
i'll have to try making them into chips, or better yet, crisps.


----------



## Ishbel (Nov 19, 2005)

Chips? Aren't they what Americans call 'French fries'?!!!

And crisps are not American chips!

You're showing your Irish origins here.


----------



## Piccolina (Nov 21, 2005)

Ishbel said:
			
		

> Chips? Aren't they what Americans call 'French fries'?!!!
> 
> And crisps are not American chips!
> 
> You're showing your Irish origins here.




Indeed British chips are American French Fries and British crisps are American (North American technically) potato chips...There are so many things (foods) that have different names over here, but once you' ve learnt the right term it gets easier to understand menus and cookbooks alike. I think I picked up my recipe for parnisp crisps from UK chef Gordon Ramsey, so hence the term "crisps"


----------



## Ishbel (Nov 21, 2005)

Here's how I do my game chips (including beetroot and parsnips etc)

[SIZE=-1]potatoes/beetroots/parsnips
very cold water (I sometimes float a few icecubes in the water!)
oil for deep frying
salt
[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1]Wash and peel the potatoes/beetroot/parsnips and cut into very thin rounds and strips (in the case of parsnips)

Soak the slices in cold water then dry well on kitchen paper
Deep-fry for about 3 minutes then dry on absorbent paper.  The re-fry rapidly for a further 2-3 minutes or until crisp and brown. Just before you serve, sprinkle with a little salt.

Great with game birds and also for nibbles with drinks.
[/SIZE]


----------



## Jack@CLA (Nov 27, 2005)

*Filling with Soup*

That's why the old Campbell's commercial sang "Soup & Sandwich, Soup & Sandwich..." I love soup of almost any kind and it does'nt fill me either, but, I add to it... sandwich, crackers and butter, whatever!

Don't eat too much, eat too good!

Jack@ [link removed]


----------

